# 1922 or 23 briggs motor wheel project.....parts needed



## thehugheseum (May 27, 2013)

a chum of mine gave me a case and a few parts to a model "d" briggs motor wheel awhile ago..........i ended up very shortly after getting parts finding a complete restored "pb" briggs motor and proceeded to rape the poor thing to build my motor wheel












while not correct, im told by the motor wheel gurus i have met that this is the carb that works, also very spendy







as you can see im missing a bunch of stuff,fender,brackets,wheel............if you have anything or know of anyone replicating parts please let me know,heres some extras i can trade or sell


----------

